# Bedding/Nesting Materials?



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi:

What do you all use for bedding and nesting materials?

I have been using hay as a general bedding material, adding twigs and tobacco stems as nesting fodder. I've been wondering about pine shavings, or cedar shavings as something to add to nests for insulation- any negative side effects to consider? We have a couple of horses, so we keep the pine shavings for them... if it'll work for the birds, so much the better.

How about shredded paper or shredded newsprint? It would be nice to use it for something, besides just recycling. Add a little "bio" to the "degradable" if you get my drift.

Any other thoughts, suggestions, or cautions? Thanks!

Don


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

I like pine needles and birds seem to be pretty fond of them as well. The price is certainly right 
I do put a nest felt in the pan then let them go to it with the pine needles.
I collect them off the lawn then dry a years worth on a screen in the basement.
works for me
Tom


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Tobacco stems, ripped husk of coconut, hay, thin stick on the coconut leaf (dont know whats exactly the phrase for that), dry twigs of thin small size, etc etc.

For some of my pairs I keep a clay pot and will beach sand in it.


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

windyflat said:


> I like pine needles and birds seem to be pretty fond of them as well. The price is certainly right
> Tom


Tom:

Any particular type of pine needles seem to work best? Longer ones, I would guess...

Sorry SREESHS, no coconut trees in WI, USA. Too cold here for that.

Thanks!


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

I'll try to find out exactly what kind of tree i get them from.
Tom


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cbx1013 said:


> Tom:
> 
> Any particular type of pine needles seem to work best? Longer ones, I would guess...
> 
> ...


I think they are loblolly pines, they have the long pine needles, but you can help by making a base for the nest. I use stall dry for horse stalls or dust free kitty litter, or you could use sand, then put some pine shavings on top of that, then let them build their pine needle nests on top of that, or twigs from the yard if you let them out BEFORE they have eggs in the nest, but I would not let them out after they have eggs and or young in the nest. you never know if a parent bird will not make it back to help with the brooding and or feeding of the young.


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

Norway Pines would have long needles as well. I use pine needles as well as they are very plenatiful here in Wisconsin.


----------



## russ973 (Apr 15, 2012)

sreeshs said:


> Tobacco stems, ripped husk of coconut, hay, thin stick on the coconut leaf (dont know whats exactly the phrase for that), dry twigs of thin small size, etc etc.
> 
> For some of my pairs I keep a clay pot and will beach sand in it.


do the pigeons like the sand as bedding in there clay nesting pot ??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

russ973 said:


> do the pigeons like the sand as bedding in there clay nesting pot ??


They need something more to grab onto. Helps keep their legs from splaying out. Besides, the adult birds love gathering the materials and bringing them to the nest box to build a nest. It's important to them to let them do that. I just put the materials in the loft and let them collect it. It's fun to watch them.


----------



## russ973 (Apr 15, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> They need something more to grab onto. Helps keep their legs from splaying out. Besides, the adult birds love gathering the materials and bringing them to the nest box to build a nest. It's important to them to let them do that. I just put the materials in the loft and let them collect it. It's fun to watch them.


 thank you . do you think if the pigeons do/not like the nest or the nesting materials given they will not nest . as im having problems with my cock bird ..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What problems are you having? BTW, cedar shavings are bad for birds.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

When I first built my loft I had pine shavings. Then I started listening to people, and saw what the guy I was buying birds from was doing. So on my way home from work the other day I pulled into a parking lot with an empty plastic bag, pulled up under a huge pine tree and filled my bag with long pine needles. I went home removed the pine shavings and threw the pine needles on the loft floor. Within 4 hrs 1 of my birds had alot of pine needles up in the nesting bowl. It works, keeps the bugs down also.


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

Last year I put pine needles, straw, and oak leaves in my loft when the birds were nest building. Most of them preferred oak leaves. It surprised me but I was happy because I have oak trees all around my lot.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Granny Smith said:


> Last year I put pine needles, straw, and oak leaves in my loft when the birds were nest building. Most of them preferred oak leaves. It surprised me but I was happy because I have oak trees all around my lot.


Nice to know...  i will give that a shot also.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Granny Smith said:


> Last year I put pine needles, straw, and oak leaves in my loft when the birds were nest building. Most of them preferred oak leaves. It surprised me but I was happy because I have oak trees all around my lot.



How long are your pine needles. Mine will grab the long needles before everything else. They couldn't care less for the shorter needles though.


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> How long are your pine needles. Mine will grab the long needles before everything else. They couldn't care less for the shorter needles though.


The pine needles are the smaller ones that come off of the white pines. That is all I have in my local area.

Jay: Did you get my PM?


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Mine are about 6 to 8 inches not sure what sort of a pine tree


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Granny Smith said:


> The pine needles are the smaller ones that come off of the white pines. That is all I have in my local area.
> 
> Jay: Did you get my PM?



I'm sorry, I thought I'd answered you. Just sent you a PM.
As far as the needles, I buy them from a member here and have them sent from Florida, as all we have are the short ones around here too.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

I have access to long pine needles if anyone needs some. Just pay the shipping and I will gather, box and send them for you. I live in Sacramento CA if thats closer then where anyone else gets them from.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Here are my Pine Needles I get


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

mikeyg said:


> Here are my Pine Needles I get


Wow. I have never seen needles that long. The ones in my area are around 3 inches long.


----------

